# fry not getting into free swimming stage



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

My betta fry are 4 days old but still not getting into free swimming stage. I had to remove the male betta as he was not picking them up and ate fry that tried to swim up (he didn't blow them back into the nest). Even when the daddy betta was still in the tank, the fry just lay scattered in the bottom. 

Up to this moment they are still in the tank bottom, doing sudden jerky movements. Has anyone experienced this before? Do you think they will get to the free swimming stage maybe tomorrow?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about your fry. I can't help you but I'm sure someone will answer your questions.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good that you removed the male...give them some more time.....


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Whats your temperature fry tank at? Make sure its 80+. My first spawn with dragons the fry tank temperature was low and none of my fry went into free swimming stage. I think it was like somewhere in the area of 70 degree to 76. Mine lived for like a week and something and they all died. They were trying to swim but couldn't. Some were twisting around in circle lol which is a bad sign.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds like its the temp.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know the temp would cause this. I currently have my week old spawn (over 100) in 79.8 degrees with no issues.


----------



## binumee (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,
I have a question to ask to those experience breeders of betta - for small betta babies which is good for them to grow is it glass tank or Cement tank or Plastic basin ?
Pl. let me know ur views on this


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Whats your temperature fry tank at? Make sure its 80+. My first spawn with dragons the fry tank temperature was low and none of my fry went into free swimming stage. I think it was like somewhere in the area of 70 degree to 76. Mine lived for like a week and something and they all died. They were trying to swim but couldn't. Some were twisting around in circle lol which is a bad sign.


This is exactly what is happening to the fry. I have no trouble with the temperature as it is quite hot in here(I live in south east asia). I have another spawn which hatched the same time as this one did, and they became free swimming in less than 48 hours. I don't expect this spawn to have any survivors. Maybe they are just unhealthy due to the father's neglect.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

binumee said:


> Hi,
> I have a question to ask to those experience breeders of betta - for small betta babies which is good for them to grow is it glass tank or Cement tank or Plastic basin ?
> Pl. let me know ur views on this


Use glass. That way you can spot if there are problems with both the fry and the water. When my fry are a month old, i pour them into big plastic basins outdoors.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

UPDATE:

I placed two of my females in the spawning tub to consume the countless fries. It was a grand feast for the duo!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, the same thing happened to my fry. All but one died, but the last one is doing well!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

my new fish were bottom dwellers in their spawn and im told if you stick an airstone in there it will keep them off the bottom, no?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Abby said:


> my new fish were bottom dwellers in their spawn and im told if you stick an airstone in there it will keep them off the bottom, no?


IME, the bottom dwellers turned out to be belly sliders (also called skippers). They died off in the long run.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a similar problem. My one spawn went into the free swimming stage, and then they started acting like your spawn. It was really bizzare.


----------

